# John Williams is "da man"



## Herald (Aug 8, 2009)

This is really well done.

[video=youtube;lk5_OSsawz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk5_OSsawz4[/video]


----------



## Webservant (Aug 8, 2009)

<clap clap clap!>


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 8, 2009)

Ha ha! That was great! I wonder how long it took him to do that!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Aug 8, 2009)




----------

